# Oil Change on a 96 Jetta tdi



## Hasan_mk1 (Mar 12, 2006)

hey i was wondering what kind of difference is there between changing the oil on a diesel? or is it the same as a 2.0 8 valve?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

it's pretty much similar.
The main difference is the oil will become instant black as soon as you start the engine.
Use a good oil such as a minimum, PC Duron 5w4- synthetic.... a good synthetic Heavy duty diesel truck oil is fine for the engine


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_Use a good oil such as a minimum, PC Duron 5w4- synthetic.... a good synthetic Heavy duty diesel truck oil is fine for the engine

Other choices in these types of oils include Shell Rotella T Synthetic and Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel Truck.
You can also use VW 505.00 rated oils, such as Castrol Syntec 5W-40, Mobil 1 0W-40, and Valvoline Synpower 5W-40. The VW 505.01 rated oils specified for 2004+ TDI engines in North America are also fine.


----------



## Hasan_mk1 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (tjl)*

thx for the help..


----------

